# Trying to find "pocket" retail



## theplux (Dec 15, 2014)

We are looking to buy some tshirt pocket. Just the pocket.

Here is a sample : Shirt: t-shirt, pockets, pattern, solid, pocket t-shirt, blue, red, white, front pocket, cool, polka dots, print, floral, tiger - Wheretoget

Where should I be looking?


----------



## Martony (Sep 8, 2014)

Made your self its easy
What state are you located?


----------



## theplux (Dec 15, 2014)

Im from Quebec.

Any pinpoint on where to learn to do something like this on my own?


----------



## theplux (Dec 15, 2014)

bump anyone? Found fabric cotton with design but none offer custom design per yard.


----------



## Martony (Sep 8, 2014)

I will made pockets for you, no problem
How many do you want?
my skype is martony9
'm sorry i have no idea how send PM


----------



## theplux (Dec 15, 2014)

PM me please


----------

